# Details anzeigen während dem Bootvorgang



## fredy k (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade auf Suse 9.2 upgedated. Das Update hat mir anscheinend gewisse Lilo Optionen gelöscht. Eine davon war die, welche mir von Anfang an die Details während dem Bootvorgang anzeigt. Leider weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, wie ich dies damals gemacht hab.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss und Dank  Fredy


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht wär es hilfreich wenn du mal deine lilo.conf zeigst, aber nur vielleicht...


----------



## RedWing (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
die man pages sind dein Freund:

man lilo.conf:


```
GLOBAL OPTIONS
       There are many possible keywords. The description below is almost literally from user.tex (just slightly abbre
       viated).
...
    verbose=< number >
              Turns  on  lots  of progress reporting. Higher numbers give more verbose output. If  -v  is additionally
              specified on the lilo command line, the level is increased accordingly. The maximum verbosity  level  is
              5.
...
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## fredy k (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,


> Vielleicht wär es hilfreich wenn du mal deine lilo.conf zeigst, aber nur vielleicht...


Vielleicht braucht dies ein Profi gar nicht und weiss, dass dies über die Option _'splash=verbose'_ im lilo.conf eingestellt wird, aber nur vielleicht...

Habs auf dem Suse Portal gefunden.

Fredy


----------

